# easy fur



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i saw something interesting today. i was coyote hunting, driving down a road along a creek that was flooded. alot of the bottom is marshy anyways, and it was flooded from the melt. there are several beaver lodges close to the road, and one was on the other side of a channel, about 20 yards from the road. on top of the lodge sat 8 blanket size beavers, sound asleep. evidently the lodge was flooded, and they needed somewhere to sleep. unfortunately shooting beavers is illegal in nebraska. if it wasnt i think it wouldve been about the least anyone ever had to work for beaver.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I would set some traps if I were you

:beer:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

its about an hour away, or i would.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

neb_bo, i commend your level of self-control. That must have been a tough decision to walk away from that kind of situation. we need more people with your inegrity.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

thank you, but i must say, there was a time in my life when it would have happened the other way. all ill say is learn from your decisions.


----------

